# ultra low processor(ulv) in gaming with gt740



## technick89 (Oct 27, 2013)

can this ulv performs good at gaming like gta 4 ,battlefield 3 ?

if yes then  ,how many fps difference we  will see in that?

i5-4200U with gt740  vs i5-3230M with gt740

which is good with overall?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Oct 27, 2013)

the i5 3230m + 740m is obviously a better combination.
always go for a cpu that is faster than the gpu. cpu bottleneck is the worst thing that can happen... learnt it the hard way in my previous laptop...
fps will vary on the complexity of the game. but there will be a noticeable difference.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 28, 2013)

games like bf3 and crysis will bottleneck ULV processors easily, so 3230m is much better


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2013)

Which systems are you considering to buy post your query so that a better answer can be provided to you.


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 28, 2013)

A ULV CPU systems gaming performance depends on the GPU its paired with.

Core I5 3230M+740M > 4200U+740M


BUT

4200U/4700U + GT750M/AMD 8850M >>>>>> 3230M+740M

Besides it has been noticed that having a normal Dual Core/Quad Core CPU doesn't have any effect on performance over ULV in some games(TOmb Raider 2013) whereas in other games there is a marginal increase of 15-20% (Metro Last Light 2013)

Read the gaming section of this review

Review Acer Aspire V7-582PG-74508G52tkk Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


----------



## Akash Nandi (Oct 28, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> A ULV CPU systems gaming performance depends on the GPU its paired with.
> 
> Core I5 3230M+740M > 4200U+740M
> 
> ...



no wayy! a 3230m will crush the 4200U both in single core and multi core performance!


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 29, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> no wayy! a 3230m will crush the 4200U both in single core and multi core performance!



Well i think what he meant was that 4200U/4700U + GT750M/AMD 8850M will give overall more GAMING performance as compared to 3230M+740M. Since most games are not multicore optimised, the CPU performance MAY not(and i say may, bcoz I have not experienced it first hand) affect gaming that much


----------



## Akash Nandi (Oct 29, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Well i think what he meant was that 4200U/4700U + GT750M/AMD 8850M will give overall more GAMING performance as compared to 3230M+740M. Since most games are not multicore optimised, the CPU performance MAY not(and i say may, bcoz I have not experienced it first hand) affect gaming that much



not really.... i have a y500 with a i7 3632 and 750m and i've run games in all possible clocks of my i7 and have noticed that when i clock my cpu low enough... it starts to bottleneck the 750! 750 is a very powerful card from i have seen... and you doo need a fast processor to complement it... else its a waste of money to go for such a card... (an i5 is more than enough to complement a 750m)

another thing is... while you're gaming... the cpu doesn't really know how much power is going to be required at t-->0+ sec... hence it cant really apply turbo boost efficiently... which makes it run at its base clock of the time. I'm pretty sure that a dual core running at 1.6ghz -2.0ghz cant utilize a 750m
however... if the end user starts using throttle stop.... then its a different story altogether! if throttlestop is used.... performance gain will be directly proportional to the difference in gpu capability of a 750m in respect to a 740m


----------

